# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Dashuria e humbur nuk ka kthim!!

## E-N-GJ-E-LL-I

te dashur frumista thuanje mendimi tuj ne pytje per ket gje te dashurosh esht nje gje e bukur po nje te njejtin moment te pret edhe hillrimi,nje dashuri qe humbet per mendimin tim nuk ka kthim ,se mendoj se si iku per te paren her do ike edhe te dyten.thuanje dhe ju mendimin tuj!!!

----------


## Leandra

Me ty jam.  Sa here ti kthehesh do ndahesh perseri te pakten ashtu me ka ndodhur mua.

----------


## Helena78

"BUKA E THYER S'NGJITET ME " ka thene Populli...

----------


## denideni

dashuria e humbur nuk ishte dashuri se po te ishte e tille nuk do te humbte .

----------


## komshia

eh u THA ca U BA mos e Cyt ma

----------


## pula pa kry

dashurin  e pare mund te ta harrosh sepse po te ishte dashuri e vertet ajo nuk do te ishte prishur por prap ate dashuri nuk e harron te met n ezemer

----------


## StormAngel

Eshte fakt qe dashuria e humbur rende kthehet.Ama cdohere ne zemer ka vend per ate qe ke dashur...nese me te vertete e ke dashur.Ka raste kur dy njerez qe kane qene te dashuruar jane hidheruar edhe prap pas do kohe jane bashkuar.
Pershendetje! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## az82

Edhe une e ketij mendimi jam, qe dashuria e humbur nuk kthehet me. Edhe sikur te kesh prape ndjenja per ate njeri qe iku, jane vetem ndjenja vetmie dhe jo dashurie. Mund te kete raste kur kujton kohet qe kalonit kur ishit bashke, por kur kujton kohet e keqija, e kupton qe nuk ka me kthim mbrapa.

----------


## korcarja_16

edhe une ashtu mendoj 
leqe varet sa here ndahen edhe bashkohen sot ehhhhuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## kolombi

Ka shume njerez,qe i kane dhuruar nje shans te dyte nje dashurie te madhe.
Dhe keto lloj dashurish behen akoma me te medha se mbijetuan permes veshtiresive.

----------


## Lolita Bonita

> Ka shume njerez,qe i kane dhuruar nje shans te dyte nje dashurie te madhe.
> Dhe keto lloj dashurish behen akoma me te medha se mbijetuan permes veshtiresive.


Shume dakort me ty Kolombi. Nje shoqja ime pas 6 vjetesh u rikthye me ish te dashurin dhe tani jane te fejuar dhe duhen akoma me shume se ne fillim.

----------


## KaLTerSi

"Qelqi thyer nuk ngjitet me" mendoj une.
Po u soll puna deri ne ndarje atehere te gjitha shpresat per permiresim jan shuar dhe nuk e shoh te arsyeshme apo te nevojshme tu rikthehesh muhabeteve te vjetra. 
Dhe si person nuk jam nga ata qe rri me koken mbrapa.

----------


## Reina

> "Qelqi thyer nuk ngjitet me" mendoj une.
> Po u soll puna deri ne ndarje atehere te gjitha shpresat per permiresim jan shuar dhe nuk e shoh te arsyeshme apo te nevojshme tu rikthehesh muhabeteve te vjetra. 
> Dhe si person nuk jam nga ata qe rri me koken mbrapa.


Aleate mos mu be kaq e prere ne vendime te tilla se te morra shpirtin.. Varet o popull varet. Si jane ndare, Pse u ndane, ekziston ajo dashuri akoma ne zemren e tyre??? etj..

----------


## KaLTerSi

> Aleate mos mu be kaq e prere ne vendime te tilla se te morra shpirtin.. Varet o popull varet. Si jane ndare, Pse u ndane, ekziston ajo dashuri akoma ne zemren e tyre??? etj..


Eh e dashur Aleate me vjen keq qe po te shkoj kundra ketu por keshtu jam e gatuar diku jam e lekundur e diku e vendosur dhe ne kete rast jam e vendosur. 
Pavaresisht Aleate se si u ndane e se perse u ndane mua personalisht me intereson vetem konkluzioni. E kur arrin ne kete konkluzion qe te ndahesh me dike e peshon mire vendimin, i shtron te tera mundesite ne shesh, i argumenton se cfare eshte me mire per te dy palet, diskuton gjerat pozitivie dhe negative qe mund te sjelle ndarja me njeri tjetrin dhe nese eshte me te vertete kjo si zgjidhja me e mire. 
Dua te them qe vendimi per tu ndare nuk mirret ne menyre spontane ku me vone mund te kthjellohesh e te kerkosh te kthehesh, jo absolutisht, njerezit nuk jane kukulla qe mund ti braktisesh e ti kerkosh sipas deshires se gjerat asnjehere nuk do jene si me pare. 
Nejse, sic e thash me pare jeten time nuk e jetoj me koken te kthyer pas....

----------


## leci

Shrim me nje te vertete te palekundur kaltersi.
Por dashuria nuk i perfill rregullat,jemi kukullat e saj.
Me duket pak si reagim i çuditshem qe kur ndahesh i argumenton konkluzionet dhe diskuton pro e kontro.
Atehere edhe vuajtja paska nje rrugezgjidhje.Eshte me te vertete kaq e lehte?
Kur njeriu qe doje te therret,ti nuk do ktheje me koken?
Dashuria eshte mizore por ka te drejte te jetoje.

----------


## Reina

> Eh e dashur Aleate me vjen keq qe po te shkoj kundra ketu por keshtu jam e gatuar diku jam e lekundur e diku e vendosur dhe ne kete rast jam e vendosur. 
> Pavaresisht Aleate se si u ndane e se perse u ndane mua personalisht me intereson vetem konkluzioni. E kur arrin ne kete konkluzion qe te ndahesh me dike e peshon mire vendimin, i shtron te tera mundesite ne shesh, i argumenton se cfare eshte me mire per te dy palet, diskuton gjerat pozitivie dhe negative qe mund te sjelle ndarja me njeri tjetrin dhe nese eshte me te vertete kjo si zgjidhja me e mire. 
> Dua te them qe vendimi per tu ndare nuk mirret ne menyre spontane ku me vone mund te kthjellohesh e te kerkosh te kthehesh, jo absolutisht, njerezit nuk jane kukulla qe mund ti braktisesh e ti kerkosh sipas deshires se gjerat asnjehere nuk do jene si me pare. 
> Nejse, sic e thash me pare jeten time nuk e jetoj me koken te kthyer pas....



Dmth e dashur aleate ti po thua se pavaresisht ne cdo lloj situate po u ndave.. aq ishte mbarove nuk eshte e mundur me te kthehesh me ate njeri qe e ke ne zemer? Postimi yt me lart eshte i drejte per disa si puna jote psh.. :buzeqeshje:  kurse per mua qendron gabim. 

Pse? Sepse mund te ndahesh per shembull nga i dashuri/a sepse s'eshte koha e pershtatshme, sakrificat jane te medhaja;  mund dhe te ndahesh ne ate kohe duke menduar se e ben per te miren e te dashurit/dashures. Mund te ndaheni se ju kane genjyer, e shume e shume situacione kur ndarja ne ate kohe eshte e domosdoshme.  Po shume njerez te tille rrojne me shpresa se n.q.f eshte dashuri e vertete do jemi serisht bashke e do duhemi me shume. Jo per te gjithe, e shume mund ta marrin se keta njerez kan karakter te dobet ose jetojme me iluzione. Njerez si puna jote qe se kthejne koken mbrapa dhe vazhdojne jeten perpara duke mbajtur vetem kujtimet e bukura.. Per disa te tjere eshte e pamundur se zemren jua ka fituar vetem dikush.

----------


## maratonomak

ANABELA        bie   dakord   plotesisht   me   menimin   tend     ;     ta    mare   e   mira   ta   mare       si    nuk    ka   regulla       dashuria   dhe   gjithmone        na   duhet   te   ankohemi     per   te   ;      dikush   me   tha    qe     du    te   duhet     te   pakten   2   vjet     qe   te   mund   te   shkeputesh   prej      vajzes   qe   do     ;   nuk   e   di   une   kam   plot   8   muaj   dhe   nuk   po   perpiqem   te   ndahem    me   ate       ;        te  n ndahem        jane   shume   arsye   po     kam   frike      s4e   a   do   dua   me    si   ajo   vajze    ?      po   e   provoj    tani   dhe   me   eshte   e   veshtire      .    jane   kaq   shume   vajza   te   mira   po   une    perqendrohem   te   ajo       qe   dua     .   pse      ?    dasuria     e   humbur   nuk   ka   kthim    .   nuk   e   di   te   jsap   pergjigje     ashtu   si   nuk   di   te   jap    per   shume   gjera   te   tjera     por     koha      eshte   aleati   yne   ma   i   mire   ne   te   tilla   raste   ;

----------


## KaLTerSi

Anabeles dhe Lecit(ne disa vende),

E Aleate dashurine e kam provuar e kam ndjere do thoja qe e kam ndjere me teper se shume ketu megjithate me kujtimet e bukura te se kaluares nuk jetoj dhe ti duhet ta dish me mire se te gjithe kete pasi nuk para flas per ckaloi, por se cdo te jete dhe jetoj me shpresen te krijoj kujtime te reja e mbase dhe me te bukura. Me thuaj ti mua sa njerez ke njohur ne jeten tende qe pas ter atij tajfuni qe kalova une ne nje moshe aq te brishte do kishin nje perspektive kaq pozitive per jeten nga ce kam une?Sa njerez do vazhdonin te besonin kaq marrezisht ne nje dashuri tjeter po aq te perkryer?Nejse pak rendesi ka kjo dhe ceshte e verteta nuk dua tja di shume se sa forca kane te tjeret per te ecur perpara por une personalisht kam dhe kam shume pasi jeta eshte shume e shkurter per te menduar per te kaluaren. 
Eshte mese e pranueshme kur dy te dashuruar nuk mund te jene bashke pasi mund te ndodhen ne ndonje rrethane jo te favorshme, por kjo nuk eshte per diskutim ketu, ajo qe diskutohet eshte fakti qe kur vendosen te ndahesh per arsye pakenaqesie apo mosplotesimi a duhet te rikthehesh? Dhe pergjigja per mendimin tim eshte serisht jo pasi sic e argumentova ne postin tim te dyte me duken kalamajlleqe keto muhabete, dashuria nuk eshte gjithcka ne nje maredhenie gjerat jane me komplekse se aq, mund te duash dike cmendurisht por po nuk u kuptuat plotesisht per gjera te rendesishme ne jete atehere te rrofte dashuria. 
Nje dy i njejti argument jepet 'po ta duash do rikthehesh' pse atehere une dhe te 'tjere si une'(nuk di si ta mar kete?) qe mendokemi ndryshe nga ju cfare jemi ne? njerez qe nuk dime vleren e dashurise apo njerez te ftohte qe nuk dime te dashurojne? Aleate bashke me Lecin me thoni perse do riktheheshit tek dikush qe deri dije mendonit qe ndarja ishte zgjidhja me e mire per ju ose te pakten me mire per partnerin tuaj? kur ndahesh se nuk ndjen ate sadisfaksionim qofte shpirteror apo mendor apo whatever atehere cju ben te mendoni qe gjerat do permisohen kete heren e dyte apo te trete e keshtu me radhe?
Dashuria dashuria dashuria eee dashurine e vertete se kan provuar shume njerez se te ishte se e kishin provuar atehere ky sadisfaksionimi i lartpermendur as qe do zinte pjese gjekundi. Ketu nuk behet fjale per 'a little break' apo 'pushim' nga njeri tjetri se gjerat mund te kene mare shume yrysh, ketu te nderuar Aleate dhe Leci, flitet per ndarje definitive dhe me duket shume humbje kohe te meresh me saldime e ngjitje per dicka qe para thyerjes nuk kishte shpetim gjithsesi.

Kam nje mikeshen time, ishte bashke me te dashurin e saj mbi 3 vjet te dy te dashuruar me njeri tjetrin, erdhen si u erdhen punet u ndane pasi ishin ca mendime qe mbartnin apo ca kerkesa jetike qe as njeri as tjetri nuk ja pranonin njeri tjetrit. Dhe pasi te dy e disktuan per te qinten here problemin e tyre arriten ne konkluzionin qe nuk do ishin bashke pasi ishte krejt e pamundur te duronin keto mendimet apo kerkesat tek tjetri. Madje po bisedoja nje dite me kete mikeshen time dhe kjo pikerisht te njejten gje me tha qe dashuria nuk eshte gjithcka ne nje maredhenie pavaresisht se vazhdon ta doje ate, ajo ka nevoje per me teper se thjeshte dashuri pasi nuk mund te cosh nje jete te tere duke bere tolerime per hir te dashurise. Dhe per cudine tuaj(kush te doje ta fusi veten ne kete kategori) dhe ne dashuri perdoret llogjika, te tere vini ketu me flamurin e dashurise e gati te beni sakrificat sublime ne emer te saj por nganjehere per hir te kesaj dashurie kaq madhore do detyrohesh ta lesh te largohet pasi keshtu eshte me mire.
Dhe PO Leci, gjithcka eshte aq e thjeshte ne jete por jemi ne qe i komplikojme gjerat. Po te tha e dashura ty qe nuk dua te jem me ty dhe te argumenton bindjen e saj se perse ky eshte vendimi me i mire per ate atehere me thuaj cte mbetet ty te besh? nuk te mbetet gje pasi ti maksimumin tend e ke dhene ndaj dhe e pranon me dhembje kete vendim te sajin pasi eshte me i miri per ate(te pakten per ate).
Aleate nuk jam e bindur se sa me ke kuptuar po mu hapen ca plage te hershme kur lexoja postimet me lart qe pasqyronin 'njerez si puna ime' si njerez te paprekur ndonjehere nga dashuria. Nejse nejse.

----------


## leci

E mira Kaltersi.
Ne jete opinionet,mendimet,idete vijen si pasoje e ngjarjeve dhe eventeve.
Ti ke motivet e tua qe te mendosh ne kete menyre.
Dhe une jam plotesisht dakord me ty dhe ate qe shkruan.
Por nuk e mendoj keshtu.
Asgje nuk eshte e humbur ne jete,asgje nuk shkon kot.
Edhe i fundit ka nje motiv per te jetuar.
Perdor nje menyre te shkruari shume ketegorike.
Mbaroi dhe nuk mund te filloje me.Aq e shenuar ne karakter paske ngelur nga nje ekperience?
Ti pyet perse do kthehesha mbrapsh..
Nje nga frasat e mija te preferuara ka qene "kurre mos shiko mbrapa".
Dhe e mbaja veten edhe per nje njeri me karakter te hekurt,me force shpirterore pa limit.
Por ne dashuri nuk intereson sa i forte je,absolutisht jo.
Me pak fjale..per nje mikun tim te mire.
Mbas 8 vjetesh(e lexove mire 8 vjet),dhe nje dashurie sublime e len per nje tjeter.
Motivi..sepse  nuk ishte me ai i pari,nuk e donte me si me pare,i kushtonte shume kohe punes dhe personit te vet.
Dhe kishte te drejte,plotesisht te drejte kaltersi.Por gabohej vetem ne faktin qe thonte qe nuk e donte me.
Ai e donte dhe  don vetem ate,i sigurte qe eshte nga ata persona qe dashurojne vetem nje here ne jete.
Qe kur e pa heren e pare i premtoi vetes qe do te ishte ajo perkrah tij ne altar ne diten e madhe.
Dhe thonte perhere,nuk me intereson mireqenia,Bmw,veshjet,kasino etj,...une dua vetem ate.
Dhe me ne fund ajo u kthye tek ai sepse e don akoma,dhe jane me te lumtur.
Kjo eshte dashuria dhe jeta.
gjithe te mirat mike :buzeqeshje:

----------


## kolombi

Nuk dua te shpalos edhe une carcafet e postimeve,per te rene dakort apo jo me anetaret ne fjale,pa i pergjithsuar keto punet e shpirtit te zemres sic u them une qe kane nje emer te perbashket DASHURI.

DASHURIA,kurre nuk eshte dhe nuk do jete nje femije me LLOGJIKE.Kjo e ben ate ,misterioze,plot pasion,te cuditshme,te cmendur,inkandeshente,HYJNORE,shpesh edhe te trishtuar,te verber,plot gabime.
Te gjithe ata qe dine te dashurojne,dine edhe te falin ,edhe te harrojne,ashtu sic dine te perqafojne dhe perkedhelin.
Te gjithe ata qe nuk u eshte tretur uji i burimeve te shpirtit,dine ti shuajne etjen,ta freskojne e pse jo ta RINGJALLIN nje dashuri .

----------

